
FEX.net: 1TB storage for $1/month - imaginenore
https://fex.net/
======
jepler
Sounds too good to be true. Who are these people and why should we trust them
with our data?

Page title is in cyrillic script. fex.net's IP address is in a Ukraine block,
with one contact e-mail in .ua and one in .bg. Contact address at the bottom
is apparently in Malta, but they do have a US 1-855 number for their
callcenter.

Their TOS says that the service is subject to the laws of Malta.

Registration process begins by entering a phone number. What?

~~~
unstatusthequo
Yeah I used a Google Voice text number to avoid that. I shared your concerns.
The $1/mo is misleading. Looks like $2 to me on their Plus page. I might give
it a go with some strong encryption, like if Arq supports it. I'm a bit
hesitant though.

